# Hot rod & custom drive-in day - 21st june 2015



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Treat Dad this Father's Day, Sunday 21st June, with a fun-filled day out at Beaulieu's Hot Rod and Custom Drive-In Day. With hundreds of incredible cars and motorcycles on display, along with live music and dancing, vintage memorabilia on sale and all of the Beaulieu attractions there will be something for all the family to enjoy.








Owners of Hot Rods, Classic American and Custom cars and motorcycles are invited to park in the picturesque Beaulieu grounds to join the vibrant and colourful display, held with the assistance of classic American car club Solent Renegades. With the style and individuality that the custom scene is famous for, the dedicated pre-1980 displays are sure to be the place to see an eclectic mix of vehicles on show.

Prizes will be awarded for the best Hot Rod, American, Custom car and scooter or motorcycle, along with the best vehicle in show, while visitors will have the chance to vote for their favourite with the Beaulieu People's Choice Award, sponsored by Willy Dog.








Brand new for 2015, take a stroll through the Vintage Village, created by vintage fair organisers Bows and Braces, and browse the stands selling the very best in retro items. From glamorous ladies-wear and dapper men's outfits, to vintage jewellery, quirky homeware and unusual accessories, there will be an eclectic mix of items on sale ranging from the 1930s to the 1980s. Make sure you see the other trade stands at the show, offering accessories, Americana and other custom items.

For those who enter into the spirit of the event and come dressed in the clothing of their favourite custom era, there will be prizes for the best-dressed! If you want that period-perfect hair style to match your costume, make sure you see professional vintage hair stylist Kam Hair and Make-up, who will be recreating the most glamorous vintage styles (good value extra charge applies, can be pre-booked).

There will be live music to enjoy throughout the day, with 1940s swing music from the Dotty Duo, while Carmen Ghia and the Hot Rods will be sure to get you rocking and rolling. Bring along your dancing shoes and join Jitterbug Jive, with demonstrations by the Bournemouth Lindy Hop Club, followed by a fun open session for everyone to join in.

The gates to the Beaulieu grounds open at 8am for participants, while the show opens at 10am for visitors.

Participants who will be attending with their custom cars and bikes, can purchase advance drive-in tickets online at www.beaulieushop.co.uk, or by calling 01590 612888, with £8.00 for an adult and £4.00 for children. One child goes free with each full paying adult participant.

A new facility for 2015 - camping, free of charge for participants arriving in a custom vehicle, can be pre-booked by calling the Beaulieu Events team on 01590 614614.

Spectators can take advantage of our Earlybird ticket prices, available up to 24th May 2015, £12.00 adult, £7.00 child and £35.00 for a family ticket (2 adults and up to 3 children). Admission includes access to all of the Beaulieu attractions, including the National Motor Museum, On Screen Cars, World of Top Gear, Palace House and Beaulieu Abbey, plus unlimited rides on the Monorail.


----------

